# turkish takla



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

hi there do turkish tumblers need to be trained to perform or is it natural ? eamonn


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I think there is conditioning involved. I have seen some out of the group who could not land good and started to go up and down clapping its wings loudly. It is genetics and I think one has to fly them solo.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

They need to be trained. When you first start to fly them they will just fly around your loft like a regular bird. Its only after a period of time do they begin to tumble and charge the coop


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

It's natural and you may give them some training to be better


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't know about Turkish in general but I believe egpigeon is right.
This is what I see with our Buswaris.
Young birds do more flying than tumbling.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

AZCorbin said:


> I don't know about Turkish in general but I believe egpigeon is right.
> This is what I see with our Buswaris.
> 
> Hello. What is Buswari. Is this the right spelling please. I can not find a thing on them. They sound arabic. Please write more about your Buswaris. Thank you.


----------



## ROBERT L (Nov 4, 2006)

Basrawis (Iraq), also from Kuwait (Kuwaiti Rollers), they fly in 50 to 60mph desert winds, and should maintain a stationary position over the loft, while rolling from side to side, head to tail being the axis they roll from, like the motion of a propeller.
Here's a Link; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTKhVmz0sEE&feature=related
Robert


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the video Robert !!! They look like the perfect breed to fly when the wind is really cranking.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Robert,50 to 60 miles is too much for the basrawis to handle.It's more like 35-55 km,which translates to 25-35 miles.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

hamlet said:


> AZCorbin said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about Turkish in general but I believe egpigeon is right.
> ...


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

loot or barawii rollers are a breed fromed iraq befor kuwait was country some one bird in kuwait witnesses say the wind was 70km from what ive heird old breeders say the founding breed for the basrawii rollers are from india no one realy know exactly how it was mad im going to iraq soon to see if i can gather enogh info i thinking to write a book on pigeons of iraq but back to turkish takala tumbling is natural because even the coop they are known to do a tumble but the need to be triand to fly and come down than shoot up


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Performing breeds do what they do naturally. The training is not teaching them to roll, dive, etc. It's keeping them in good flying shape and keeping them in the air rather than lolly gagging around. Otherwise they can get lazy and not do anything.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Performing breeds do what they do naturally. The training is not teaching them to roll, dive, etc. It's keeping them in good flying shape and keeping them in the air rather than lolly gagging around. Otherwise they can get lazy and not do anything.


Thats not completely true M.O.E. For instance, Armenian tumblers are suppose to tumble upward and gain altitude. But, some of them fall when they tumble. You have to fly these birds 2 or three times a day so they can learn how to "shoot up". Some people pull the tail feathers and fly them without their tails feathers so the bird cant tail ride and fall.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

How is that any different that what I said? It's not like how you train a dog to sit. Or train a pigeon to trap when you tell it to. You simply make them fly to improve their performance or make it show in the first place. They are naturally supposed to do those things, although it may not be right away. You have to give them time to show their potential. And you will find some are better than others. But in the end it is natural as we have selectively bred for them to be that way.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

All I am saying is a bad habit bird can be trained to lose its bad habits.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That is true  Like my homers, currently have the bad habit of wanting to go to the ground. When I feel like it I will break them from it and get them up in the air and on the loft again. When I had rollers I didn't have the time or effort to fly/feed them correctly so they only flew for a couple minutes and then hung out on the loft. The days they DID get up in the air to fly they proved they could actually roll, but no one would have known that when they were lazy


----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)

Turkish takla must be trained with discipline for best performance.


----------

